# Pad and Quill - Official Kindleboards Thread



## Jeremy at Pad and Quill (Jan 28, 2011)

Hello to all Kindleboard readers!

This is the official forum for everything Pad and Quill. We are excited to be an Official Sponsor of Kindleboards.com and look forward to reading your questions, reviews, new ideas, compliments (especially these), and complaints (only if abolutely necessary 

We will be using this forum to announce updates, new products, contests (we love doing these) and just for getting to know you.

Thanks

Jeremy Charles
Co-founder
www.padandquill.com


----------



## Jeremy at Pad and Quill (Jan 28, 2011)

Here is the first contest!

We need a name for a particular product that is coming up soon...if it's good, your getting a free case.

Post your ideas on our Facebook page

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Pad-and-Quill/130733653626749

Think Air, books and authors.

Good luck!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Welcome to Pad and Quill, and thank you for being a sponsor for our site!

Kindleboarders, check out Pad and Quill's unique selection of Kindle cases!


----------



## Bonbonlover (Oct 17, 2010)

Jeremy at Pad and Quill said:


> Here is the first contest!
> 
> We need a name for a particular product that is coming up soon...if it's good, your getting a free case.
> 
> ...


Hey Jeremy! Welcome to Kindleboards!!

I love the look of your products... very sleek!!

Many of us don't have or don't do FaceBook. Any way we could place comments or submissions in this thread and still participate in your contests?


----------



## Jeremy at Pad and Quill (Jan 28, 2011)

Hello Bonbonlover,

Sure! If you want to post ideas here on the thread that would be fine


----------



## Strapped-4-Cache (Dec 1, 2010)

I'm one of the people in the FB no-man's-land while at work.  They block all social networking sites, but thankfully I can still access Kindleboards.

Is it possible to provide some details regarding the contest in this thread for those of us without FB access?

 - Mark


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

I just came across your cool covers last night while browsing through Etsy! I also saw today that The Gadgeteer posted a great review yesterday.. http://the-gadgeteer.com/2011/01/27/the-little-black-book-iphone-4-case-review/ Oh, wait... well the review was for the iPhone 4.. but it was still a great review!!


----------



## Strapped-4-Cache (Dec 1, 2010)

Hi Jeremy,

I noticed the Pad & Quill banner on the forum today and must say that it got my attention.

Here's what I saw:










I was thinking, "Wow! I'll be happy to get one of those covers for $29.99!" I clicked on the link and went to the website, but was disappointed to see that the Kindle covers were all priced at $49.99.

It took quite a bit of searching, but I finally found that you are selling the iPhone cases for $29.99, but that is the only item on the site for that price. Based on the banner on the forum I think you should change or remove the $29.99 price indicated. When I see "Kindle - Starting at $29.99" I kind of expect to see a Kindle case for that price, not a case for a completely different product.

I feel like a victim of a bait & switch routine. I really like the covers and would like to purchase one in the future if I tire of my Oberon. However, this bit of advertising doesn't sit well with me and makes me want to shy away from a future purchase.

Just my $0.02.

- Mark (S-4-C)


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Pad and Quill has a Kindle case sale, going on now and continuing through the weekend. All Kindle cases are on sale:

Fire
Touch
Kindle 4/wifi
Kindle Keyboard

And, you can get an additional 10% off, using this code that P&Q is offering to Kindleboards rmembers:

Kindleboards code: *KDBD12*

Check 'em out here: http://www.padandquill.com/


----------



## StephanieJ (Nov 11, 2010)

I can't believe I missed this thread!  I was very fortunate and won a Pad and Quill case for my Kindle Fire.  It is wonderful, to me it is just like having it in a book.  I really do need to post pictures but the ones I take just do not do it justice.  My daughter is 13 and said these would go over HUGE in her school.  No way I'm letting her take my Fire to school though.

Anyway just wanted to say I do love my Pad and Quill case!


----------

